

Whistleblowers will continue to leak state secrets, warns AP chief - gerhardi
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2013/jun/26/associated-press-chief-whistleblowers

======
gerhardi
I wonder how agencies can limit the amount of leaks, when their human
employees with "secret knowledge" have moral conflict concerning their work
and feel that they have nothing to lose. Is it too far away to even think
about possibilities like extorting employees with things that could happen to
their family members for example? North Korea comes to my mind as an extreme
example - "escape and all your relatives are sent to torture camps". What are
the preceding steps?

------
mtgx
Pretty much what he said. If you want to keep stuff secret, a very good way to
do that is to _not_ give "top secret" access to _1 million_ people, and
"classified" access to _5 million_ people.

Of course the only reason that has happened, is because the past 2
administrations have been a sick joke, and they only label it classified
simply because they don't want people to find out about it, not because it's a
real "threat to national security" if people were to read most of those
documents.

